
How much does it cost to lose one pound? - willsun
https://www.intentapp.com/blog/weight-loss-cost/
======
johnnysnow
Second sentence:

"The only weight loss intervention that can produce that amount [30 lbs, first
sentence] of average weight loss is bariatric surgery."

False.

Stopped reading after that. Nothing to see here.

~~~
willsun
Do you mind sharing which interventions you're familiar with that result in
average weight loss of 15% or more?

